# New guy too



## Fabio (Mar 2, 2019)

New to site. Wanting some advice on dealing with cheating spouse. What to do


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

It's the club none of us wanted to join. Welcome. You'll find a lot of us here. Let us know what you observe so we can provide you our experiences. Cheaters somehow all behave similarly to each other.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Fabio said:


> New to site. Wanting some advice on dealing with cheating spouse. What to do


Here is his other thread for more info.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/431951-wife-wanted-separation-then-told-me-she-cheated-me.html


----------

